# Cocked or Uncocked



## tjm58 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have bought my first XD and coming from the 1911 frames or pistols with a decock, I have always put my pistols away uncocked. My question is how many of you drop the hammer on your XD (on an empty chamber or snapcap) or store it in the cocked position? I plan on keeping this pistol for a long time and was just wondering about spring tension in the long run.


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

I have an XD-40 Sub Compact. I generally store mine uncocked.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I just make sure it's clear, aim in a safe direction and pull the trigger.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Springs dont loose their sping while compressed. Sping power is affected by the sping being compresed or by being released. 
Considering the spring, the location and the quality of your gun, my advise is dont worry about it. Carry and store in a manner you train and are comfortable in.
If you still get that nagging voice in the back of your head, change the spring out every couple of years. Its cheap and easy.


----------



## diesel350 (Aug 23, 2007)

xd 9 cocked ready to go...lc indicator helpful.. comes in handy when not sure(something glock doesnt have) as well as striker indicator.


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm going to have to recant...My original posted where I indicated that I stored my XD uncocked was before I decided to start carrying it.

I no longer store it. It is always loaded and cocked, ready to fire (except when I am parcticing dry-fire. At night I keep it in the master bathroom so I can put it on first thing in the morning.

Heck, if I had a place to put it, I'd probably shower with it.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

always loaded and cocked

if needed, time will be of essence and racking the slide is just one more unnecessary motion that will slow you down.

just remember the only safety you need is in your head!:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

tgrogan said:


> I'm going to have to recant...My original posted where I indicated that I stored my XD uncocked was before I decided to start carrying it.
> 
> I no longer store it. It is always loaded and cocked, ready to fire (except when I am parcticing dry-fire. At night I keep it in the master bathroom so I can put it on first thing in the morning.
> 
> Heck, if I had a place to put it, I'd probably shower with it.


Nice thing abut an XD... You could probably just set it down next to the shampoo... No damage done..


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a 1911 Springfield that is always cocked and locked when it is on me. I will usually de-cock it when it is put up. I have only owned one XD (a compact 9mm) That I didn't keep long enough to really get into a habit with it but do have a S&W 40VE that is my truck gun and it is always chambered and cocked. I will take it out and clean it once a week and change mags tho. From what I've seen from any well made handgun it's pretty hard to mess the springs up but it is a good idea to change out striker springs once every couple years. they are really cheap and easy to do.

Just bought a Para LTC that I might start carrying more then the longer Springfield. Man, it's one nice shooting pistol :smt1099


----------

